# [REQ] Chuck's Injury Update



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know if the media will say anything down there in Houston, but if yall hear anything about the results of the MRI can you let us know here by posting the news.

Thanks!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

According to a short note on the .com, it says Hayes hyperextended his knee. He will probably not play Tuesday.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He will miss up to two weeks according to ESPN.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> He will miss up to two weeks according to ESPN.


Dang it...

Atleast nothing is torn or damaged.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> He will miss up to two weeks according to ESPN.





> An MRI Monday revealed no further damage.


cool, I am kinda relieved


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You and me both.. though I am disappointed that he won't play in the Detroit game I am going to on Saturday.

Just thankful he didn't tear or break anything.

Thanks yall


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> You and me both.. though I am disappointed that he won't play in the Detroit game I am going to on Saturday.
> 
> Just thankful he didn't tear or break anything.
> 
> Thanks yall


You're going to the Detroit game? I'm going too. Do you live in Michigan?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

No I am driving up from Kentucky, my friend lives in Troy  She works like a block from the Palace.

I am going to have to buy a yao shirt when I get up there... my chuck t-shirt isn't going to make it on time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah well, 2 weeks isn't too bad. Hope Juwan and others will step up during his absense.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Man's its terrible. I really liked Hayes. He was a good rebounder, hard worker, used his power, and took a lot of fouls away from Yao. Two weeks is a lot of games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Man's its terrible. I really liked Hayes. He was a good rebounder, hard worker, used his power, and took a lot of fouls away from Yao. Two weeks is a lot of games.


 He's a warrior, I have a feeling he is going to be back sooner then 2 weeks


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

13 Days


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am bidding on 8 days... just long enough to miss the Detroit game!! 

Do I have anyone to take 9 - 12??


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kirk snyder or juwan howard to start??? what about scott padgett?


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I am definately relieved. After last year's luck that we had with injuries I feared the worse. We could really have used his rebounding and hustle in the San Antonio game especially but I can deal with it. We will just have to flex our roster and make these upcoming games count. I just don't want to see them "take a night off" and not play the Rockets style game that they have developed. GO Rockets!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> kirk snyder or juwan howard to start??? what about scott padgett?


I want it to be Synder, but it will probably be Howard


----------



## bobauf (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, here's some good news about the injury. He took Shaq out! Shaq is sitting out tonight vs the Nuggets because of knee troubles.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bobauf said:


> Well, here's some good news about the injury. He took Shaq out! Shaq is sitting out tonight vs the Nuggets because of knee troubles.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...L4e8vLYF?slug=ap-heat-oneal&prov=ap&type=lgns



> MIAMI (AP) -- Shaquille O'Neal was inactive for the Heat's game against Denver because of a hyperextended left knee, his second injury to the knee this season.
> 
> O'Neal's status is day to day, the Heat said. He was hurt in a collision Sunday with Houston's Chuck Hayes, who is expected to miss up to two weeks with a bruised and hyperextended left knee.


well I mean its not good news as I'd like to see a healthy Shaq... but good in a sense that Chuck didn't go down alone


----------

